# Batch Datei Automatisch Starten



## deniz_boy (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich eine Batch Datei automatisch Starten, ohne einen Doppelklick auf der Batch Datei zu machen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

das kommt drauf an, wann sie gestartet werden soll, wenn nicht auf den Klick hin.


----------



## EuroCent (29. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt zwei methoden einer selbst starten der Datei...

Entweder per Planer oder eben über den Autostart

Natürlich kommt es auch drauf an was deine Datei für hintergründe hat und ob nicht eine eigene deklarationsformel dazu viel besser erscheint als einen Planer oder den Autostart zu verwenden.

Wenn deine Datei nur daten hon soll dann ist ein Planer ganz gut den sagst du eben er soll alle 30mins ausführen

Wie gesagt es gibt zuviele Möglichkeiten.

Allerdings würd ich dir empfehlen diese datei in exe zu machen da die meisten Betriebssystem nicht damit klar kommen und dir nach wenigen sekunden ein Bluescreen senden allerdings nicht bei jedem 

Ging mir mal so ^^
Hab nur überprüfen wollen ob meine Seite etwas neues hat sprich PNs
Die ersten 5tage nix dann fing das ganze an BLuescreen alle abrufbarer Minuten bei mir es 90mins also jede 1 1/2 Stunden

Hab ich die Datei selbst per hand gesteuert hatte ich keinen Blue mehr naja könnte allerdings auch an dem Quellcode liegen den ich geschrieben hatte...

Aber nun B2T ich weiche zu sehr vom Thema ab ^^


----------

